# Hausboote in Roermond/Maasplassen



## saschuh (26. Mai 2009)

Hallo Hollandspezialisten ,

meine Frage ist nicht ganz einfach , aber ich hoffe der ein oder andere kann mir trotzdem helfen .
Vor einigen Jahren habe ich auf einer Messe ein Prospekt mit Hausbooten bekommen , die man an den Maasplassen mieten konnte . Leider ist mir dieses Prospekt abhanden gekommen . 
Vielleicht kann mir einer von Euch anhand der Beschreibung einen Tipp geben . 
Das Prospekt war in grün/schwarz gehalten . Es waren einige Hausboote abgebildet die zu mieten waren . Der Vermieter , ich glaube er war auch Guide , war mit einem Hecht oder Zander abgebildet . 
Die Angaben sind zwar etwas dürftig , aber die Hoffnung stirbt ja wie bekannt zuletzt .

Ein großes PETRI HEIL aus Krefeld ,

Sascha .


----------



## Boerni72 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Hausboote in Roermond/Maasplassen*

Hallo Sascha,
bei uns im Hafen in Wessem "de Koeweide" gibt es Hausboote. Haben den Hafen neu gestaltet und gestern lagen auch schon ein paar von Ihnen am Steiger. Infoś bekommst du unter www. comfortship.com ist dieneue Seite vom Jachthafen und Camping.
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiter helfen.
Gruß Boeni


----------

